# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Telepresence robots, Robometrix, LLC, Palmyra, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robometrix, LLC

----------


## Airicist

RoboMetrix Mini Telepresence Robot

Published on Aug 3, 2014




> VisitorBot Mini is our compact telepresence robot that can be operated on a table top or on the floor. It works with your iOS, Android or Windows smartphone and with your iPod Touch 4/5. Mini is the easiest and least expensive way to be in two places at once!

----------


## Airicist

Cliente Telepresence Robot by RoboMetrix
December 6, 2015




> Cliente is a new prototype telepresence robot from RoboMetrix. It will come with a 7 inch Android tablet and a drive-on charger that will charge both the robot and tablet simultaneously.

----------

